# Enter network credentials



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a Seagate 1-TB Drive connected to ASUS RT-AC88U Gigabit Router via USB 3.0. It provides a shared drive on out home network.

For my part, my desktop is an Intel® NUC, 1.90 gigahertz Intel Core i5-4250U, 64-bit, multi-core (2 total), hyper-threaded (4 total), 240 GB. It has Windows 8.1, 64-bit [Windows 8 Home Premium (x64) (build 9200)].

My laptop is a Dell Latitude E7440. Again with Windows 8.1, 64-bit [Windows 8 Home Premium (x64) (build 9200)].

There are software and hardware reasons to stay with Windows 8.1.2020

The other main computer on the network is also an Intel® NUC, but it runs Windows 10.

Every time I start or restart, either the desktop or laptop, I get the message:

“Enter network credentials”.

Thereafter I have full access to that drive until the next start/restart.

This does not happen on the Windows 10 machine.

I found the following online:

The Windows 8.1 machine was the problem. I went to the
CONTROL PANEL, then to
NETWORK AND INTERNET, then to
NETWORK AND SHARING, then to
ADVANCED SHARING SETTINGS, then

HOME GROUP CONNECTIONS - I changed it from the "recommended" setting of
ALLOW WINDOWS TO MANAGE CONNECTS

and instead choose
USE USER ACCOUNTS AND PASSWORDS TO CONNECT TO OTHER COMPUTERS

Instant SUCCESS as all the other computers share directories were instantly available.

Unfortunately, I tested several times and had no SUCCESS.

I also found:

Working with Windows 8.1's Credential Manager

At no time does the drive appear in the Credential Manager, either before or after I enter network credentials.

I have no idea how to manually add them, or if that would solve the problem.

The obvious difference appears to be Windows 8.1 vs. Windows 10.

This is annoying and I would like to “fix” it.

Can anyone help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Leave the Home Group, if you haven't already. Change your network connection to Private from Public. In Network & Sharing/Advanced scroll down to the bottom of _All Networks _and *Turn off Password protected sharing*


----------



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Leave the Home Group, if you haven't already. Change your network connection to Private from Public. In Network & Sharing/Advanced scroll down to the bottom of _All Networks _and *Turn off Password protected sharing*


This is embarrassing but other things took up my time. 

I'm back and still have the problem.

There is no Network and Internet in my Control Panel. I do have Network and Sharing Center, and I am already Private. There is no All Networks, so I can not Turn off Password protected sharing. I am set to Turn off network discovery (I did try Turn on network discovery with no change). Turn off password protected sharing is set.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do _Not _turn off *Network Discovery *or you will not see any other shared computers on your network. 
Under _Network and Sharing/Advanced Sharing Settings_ scroll down to *HomeGroup Connections.* Click the Radio Button *Use User accounts and passwords to connect to other computers*. 
Take the drop down arrow for _Guest or Public_ , Turn On* Network Discovery,* Turn On *File and Print Sharing.* Scroll down and take the drop down arrow for *All Networks*. Click the Radio Button *Turn Off Password Protected Sharing*


----------



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Do _Not _turn off *Network Discovery *or you will not see any other shared computers on your network.
> Under _Network and Sharing/Advanced Sharing Settings_ scroll down to *HomeGroup Connections.* Click the Radio Button *Use User accounts and passwords to connect to other computers*.
> Take the drop down arrow for _Guest or Public_ , Turn On* Network Discovery,* Turn On *File and Print Sharing.* Scroll down and take the drop down arrow for *All Networks*. Click the Radio Button *Turn Off Password Protected Sharing*


Thank you for the quick response..

Followed the instructions. Had to sign out. Then restarted. Had to enter network credentials and click to Remember. OK.

Checked settings again.

Restarted to see if it remembered. Had to enter network credentials and click to Remember again.

Restarted one more time with same results.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Reset the shared files Permissions to Everyone / Full Control Network Administration: Granting Share Permissions - dummies
This sounds crazy, but it works, On the Windows 8 machine, Reset th*e Guest* Login password to blank, In Search type *netplwiz *and press enter, select the Guest account and* Reset Password.* Leave it blank twice and *Apply *and *OK. *Restart both computers


----------



## zdziisek (Nov 8, 2021)

...and do not forgot to change password after the process . I see default/unchanged password all the time and it is super easy to guess - there are event lists of that password - some examples like: that or that.


----------

